# Best moss for a mossy wall



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a small tank that I'm planning to setup for a couple of dart frogs, I want it to be covered with lot of moss and the odd fern/other plants. I'm planning on using tree fern panels or epiwed to grow the mosses on and use a small external filter with a spray bar positioned at the top of the panel to keep them and the moss moist. 

My question is which moss/mosses would be most suited for this setup? 

Thanks in advance.

Steven


----------



## Faceless (Sep 11, 2008)

Im no pro here... but i do a lot of reading 

i think the thing you want to look at at is
how are you going to mount it to the wall.. ?
If you look through this thread you will see
a post about "Moss Soup" which is a way
you can blend moss (Java Moss) and make
sort of a soup mix that you can pour on stuff..
Only problem is you are mixing it with milk/
buttermilk ? So it can start to have a stench
in a terrarium...

I personally am a fan of Riccia Fluitans...
It's a lot greener and i think once you get it
going good it will take off nicely... However,
it is pretty expensive... but one of the vendors
sells 10 packs portions for $50... but you will have
to PM me for that i'm not trying to break rules 

I have a piece of wood sideways in my tank that 
acts like a mini wall and is covered quite nicely
and that used some fishing line to tie it...

I would just do an advanced search for moss
topics and read through and see what everyone elses
experiences are... who knows you might find
somebody who already took your route and 
you can learn from their trial and error 

Justin











afroturf said:


> I have a small tank that I'm planning to setup for a couple of dart frogs, I want it to be covered with lot of moss and the odd fern/other plants. I'm planning on using tree fern panels or epiwed to grow the mosses on and use a small external filter with a spray bar positioned at the top of the panel to keep them and the moss moist.
> 
> My question is which moss/mosses would be most suited for this setup?
> 
> ...


----------



## Petersi (Jan 31, 2008)

i am a huge fan of the cypress spikemoss. It grows out just like a fern and really become a weed but it really looks good. I like it really because it grow up. It looks kinda like a tree. I got it off of josh's frogs.


----------



## cindre2000 (Dec 17, 2007)

If you are going to have a spray bar, then java is a great way to go. I had some growing in one of my old tanks and it looks great. However, it really needs to be wet constantly, not just moist. Which means you really can't keep anything else with it.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I REALLY like Java and Selaginella combo. Here's an example...










This is a 20 gal for my retics that I put together. I put 2 of those backgrounds in there. This picture was taken on Oct. 27 of this year and the panels still look pretty good.


----------



## onefstsnake (Jul 31, 2008)

Ive been using a local spikemoss which is really fine textured. Its been growing like crazy since I started adding fresh orange juice to my water supply.

Might try the soup thing too. Might be easier to start growing it with the tank on its side though if possible. So the moss is horizontal. 

Java Moss works well too once it becomes terrestrial, which can take a while.

Either way any moss will always need to be moist. So keep that in mind.

Hope this helps!


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Cheers for the replys guys,

Justin, thanks for the heads up on the 'moss soup' thread certainly an interesting read but as the viv will be in a family area I think the potential smell may hold me back from following this method. In terms of the riccia I'm a big fan of it too, I'v used it frequently in my fish tanks and it grows like wild fire, I live in England and I'm always surprised how oftern people in the US claim it to be expensive when I find it so easy to grow.

Petersi and Frogtofall I've looked at spikemoss, Selaginella Kraussiana 'Brownii' in perticular do you think that this could cope with the high level of moisture that will be on the wall or should it be placed on the on the floor of the tank where it should be a little less moist, Frogtofall love the java and selaginella mats.

cindre2000 and onefstsnake I was hope java moss would be mentioned as it seems to be the easiest and cheapest moss available. 

What would be the best method of mounting the moss? I was thinking of laying a thin layer of moss over the xaxim/epiweb boards and roughly sew it on with a needle and thread, after a while the thread will have rotted away by which time the moss will have rooted to the boards.

Found a fantasting viv of the kind of effect I'd like to achive see here - Flickr Photo Download: Moss and carnivourous vivarium

Steven.


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

I think that taiwan moss (often used in aquariums) is great for this. Riccia is good also


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Those pannals are sweet Antone.
You're not selling any are you?


----------



## foxfish (Nov 13, 2008)

I have read in few threads on your site about moss being expensive! strange that it is cheap in England. 
Most English plant farms grow there plants out of water with roots immersed
PRO-aqua-PLANT UK GROWN PLANTS CURRENTLY IN STOCK


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Moss isn't that expensive. It averages around $5 per golfball but you can often find better deals than that


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

otis07 said:


> Those pannals are sweet Antone.
> You're not selling any are you?


I will have a few in a couple months. Like all my plants and things, I like to experiment with them in the viv before I put them for sale on my site. I'm experimenting with 2 panels right now that you see in that 20 gal viv. If they last at least 2 mos, I will sell them.


----------



## scream-aim-fire (Mar 1, 2008)

frogtofall, how do you get that selaginella to grow like that, ive had some in my tanks 2 different times, and both times it has died, either drying up or being to moist. i can get that stuff to stay growing for nothin.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

That Selaginella likes humidity and root moisture but not foliage moisture. It can get wet just can't stay wet. If it dries out, it can be soaked but if its humid, you really don't need to do anything to it. Best thing to do is toss cuttings from a pot into your viv and let them grow rather than planting the whole pot. This way you can grow the pot out again for more cuttings!


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

I will definetily be getting some of those pannals if they "pass." Also, are you going to be selling any of those broms (domino mainly) you posted on the favorite broms thread? I was literally drooling when I looked at those pics...


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

As for the moss, I usually Ebay all mine. Been getting most from Malaysia, there seem to be plenty of terrarium worthy tropical mosses from there. It seems to be an art getting Java moss to grow all over the tank background. Best results are with hight light and many mist cycles throughout the day with dry out times in between. Everything needs to be just right in lot of cases, but it might just be me, lol


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

otis07 said:


> I will definetily be getting some of those pannals if they "pass." Also, are you going to be selling any of those broms (domino mainly) you posted on the favorite broms thread? I was literally drooling when I looked at those pics...


So far the panels are doing well. Hopefully they keep doing so.

I didn't post Neo. Domino in that thread but I do have pups of some of those from time to time. Email me if you're really interested.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

I've had java moss die on land even when it is quite wet. In fact in my current tank it looks like it is holding up a bit better in some of the slightly drier areas. Thoughts?


----------



## Otis (Apr 16, 2006)

Dendrobatid- java moss can be a "moody" moss, I have had it die in situations that I though it would take over immediately, and grow extremely well in places I don't even remember putting it. Some plants are like that, java moss seems especially "moody" though. 

Antone- http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/plants/22414-post-your-best-broms.html. Domino


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Yeah I remembered that post from last year after I posted that. Doah!


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Frogtofall said:


>


I miss your tank pictures.

EDIT
P.S. Great idea by the way.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Well then I'll give an update! 

Took this photo tonight...


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Does keeping it as a combo really change things? I'd love to keep it without the java moss, although it's available. Beautiful moss!


----------



## afroturf (Nov 2, 2008)

Antone, that moss wall you have has come on lovely.

I'm going to give it ago with xmas or taiwan on my tank, I have some in my tank and since my first post I've tried growing some emersed, by modifying the flow of a aquarium filter there has been some die-back but there is also signs of new growth to.


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

One thing that everyone is over looking when it comes to java moss growth or any moss for that matter is that it really hates getting vitamins on it, it just dies even if given the proper conditions. I've grown it in both low light as well as high light and it does extremely well. Java moss or any of the Taiwanese mosses need a lot of moisture both under it and on it so misting a lot and growing it on a drip wall will be beneficial.
Andy


----------



## clwatkins10 (Nov 15, 2008)

Riccia is pretty good:


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Antone, I think your experiment is a resounding success. This really looks great! 




Frogtofall said:


> Well then I'll give an update!
> 
> Took this photo tonight...


----------



## d-prime (Sep 29, 2008)

Any updates on this wall?
I am really interested in growing selaginella on epiweb. Do i just take little pieces and pin them to the panels?


----------



## fraser2009 (Jan 4, 2009)

i have java moss on mine but i never misted it enough so growth has been slow but still looks pretty good. i just thinned it out and pinned it on with half tooth picks.


----------

